# Float?



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi all, Can someone tell me what float means and whats its use is on the plow.

I have a western plow on a 96 F-150 ad i have no clue what this means or what its use is.
Thank Jim


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

woodsman;859868 said:


> Hi all, Can someone tell me what float means and whats its use is on the plow.
> 
> I have a western plow on a 96 F-150 ad i have no clue what this means or what its use is.
> Thank Jim


OMG are you flipping kidding? This site gets better and better every day. Its when your plow is all the way down and there is no tension on the plow and the plow is basically "floating" along the ground.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just means no pressure on the cylinder and the plow just"floats" over the parking lot and follows the contour of the lot.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

well he is from Friendship .


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

Brian Young;859883 said:


> OMG are you flipping kidding? This site gets better and better every day. Its when your plow is all the way down and there is no tension on the plow and the plow is basically "floating" along the ground.


Well while i am sorry i am not as experienced as you and as knowledgeable about plowing you must have had to learn from someone right?. Relax bro. I am doing the same.
I just bought a 96 F150 with a western plow at auction from the town of Batavia for 1100 and its a great truck so far.
I have been plowing with a 83 blazer for 10 years with a meyers plow on it. I never heard about the float so i thought i would ask.. Thanks for the sarcastic reply and thanks to Grandview for his response. I am from Franklinville NY and i know how to move snow, we get plenty of it every day during the winter, also my driveway is 1800ft long on a hill.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

woodsman;859926 said:


> I have been plowing with a 83 blazer for 10 years with a meyers plow on it. I never heard about any float.


Strange because your old Meyer would have had a float position too...perhaps you simply wasn't aware of it. What style controls did it have? Single or dual toggles?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Franklinville ,my friends kids live down there. Looks like you'll be needing a new cutting edge soon.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

B&B;859935 said:


> Strange because your old Meyer would have had a float position too...perhaps you simply wasn't aware of it. What style controls did it have? Single or dual toggles?


It was single control mounted on dash. I just plowed my own driveway with it i bought the truck/plow for 400 bucks 10 years ago and just replaced the flywheel and it was a great truck but it is now falling apart but still plows great. Like i said i bought it and did not know squat about plowing so i just took my time and learned on the job!!. I don't kow all about the plows but i do know how to move snow we get well over 200" a season easy here and i have a 8 degree road

























83 blazer


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't know a hell of alot about bullets but i shot this last year....


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Your single lever had a float position then. When you flipped it to the fully down detented position...that was float.

Your Western is the same way except it likely doesn't have a physical detent. It automatically goes into float when you press the joystick down and then springs back into the center position.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice rack. Seeing that makes me hungary for some summer sausage.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

B&B;859966 said:


> Your single lever had a float position then. When you flipped it to the fully down detented position...that was float.
> 
> Your Western is the same way except it likely doesn't have a physical detent. It automatically goes into float when you press the joystick down and then springs back into the center position.


Thanks for your knowledge...

Jim


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

grandview;859948 said:


> Franklinville ,my friends kids live down there. Looks like you'll be needing a new cutting edge soon.


you think so. I think it will get me through winter road is gravel.. Franklinville is a great place... if you like snow...


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

grandview;859948 said:


> Franklinville ,my friends kids live down there. Looks like you'll be needing a new cutting edge soon.


Lancaster NY.... mmm you know Kevin Buckley....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

woodsman;859958 said:


> I don't know a hell of alot about bullets but i shot this last year....


"I don't know a hell of alot about bullets" That's funny!!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Float meens your plow with move freely along the plowing surface and it's not locked into one position.


----------



## amarklevy (Nov 11, 2009)

Watch out for me, I never had a plow before and I am learning, I just need some snow to practice.


----------



## ppkgmsy (Jan 18, 2008)

It's an honest question. Trust you're satisfied with the guys who answered you respectfully


----------



## goatboy1 (Nov 8, 2009)

*asking for advice for a reason....*



woodsman;859926 said:


> Well while i am sorry i am not as experienced as you and as knowledgeable about plowing you must have had to learn from someone right?. Relax bro. I am doing the same.
> I just bought a 96 F150 with a western plow at auction from the town of Batavia for 1100 and its a great truck so far.
> I have been plowing with a 83 blazer for 10 years with a meyers plow on it. I never heard about the float so i thought i would ask.. Thanks for the sarcastic reply and thanks to Grandview for his response. I am from Franklinville NY and i know how to move snow, we get plenty of it every day during the winter, also my driveway is 1800ft long on a hill.


and I should say ,men like you inspire me to go out and do the best with what ever I have. Your words remind me of the fiftys when in a god forlorn swiss alpine valley I would run behind a unimog/mercedes driven snow thrower and with the help of my wooden snow shovel remove the clumps that came tumbeling down the windrows.Now does this have anything to do with the issue you may ask?...Nothing! ...other than there are many contributors (and I say many...) and their career's that subconciesly are driven by similar stories or dreams from their youth to one day sit up in that behemoth and move what appear to be insurmountable amounts of snow (for a living).So I say kudos to you young men and when you are out there at 3am after months and months of plowing...just think about what got you there...


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

ppkgmsy;861333 said:


> It's an honest question. Trust you're satisfied with the guys who answered you respectfully


Thanks to all that helped me with this issue. I really appreciate it. I added 2 125 lb granite slabs in the bed of the truck for ballast. I found them in a dumpster next to where i work, they are 24"X24"x 4" thick... why did they throw them out?? don't know..


----------

